# pussy-whipped



## Zeratul

Hi

Someone told me this word is the one to use when a man always does what his wife/girlfriend wants to. Is that correct? Is the most common expression or it is slang?

Thanks in advance,
Zeratul


----------



## swyves

I'm familiar with that expression to mean exactly that. Often used of someone who's become domesticated recently in the first stage of a new serious relationship.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Yes, it's true and correct. It is also very vulgar, so be careful when and if you use it!

Another less-vulgar way of expressing the same thing:
She has him wrapped around her finger.
................................................................................................

Sí, es cierto y correcto! También, es muy vulgar, así que úsalo con cuidado!

Otra manera menos vulgar para expresar la misma cosa:
She has him wrapped around her finger.


----------



## plutonianstraw

"Pussy-whipped" is definitely slang, but I would use it somewhat discreetly as some people will find the term offensive.  "Pussy" in this sense is a rather obscene term and has negative connotations.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

or try .. she's got him on a tight leash.


----------



## swyves

or "she's got him right where she wants him"


----------



## plutonianstraw

Trivia, trivia, trivia: Some time ago the expression commonly used for a man dominated by a woman was "hen-pecked".

If you're looking for a term that isn't slang you could use something like accommodating, acquiescent, submissive...

¡Saludos!


----------



## Soy Yo

He's hen-pecked.
She has him wrapped around her little finger.


----------



## KateNicole

De acuerdo con los que han dicho que es vulgar. Aunque la expresión es cada vez más común, para mí "pussy" sigue siendo una de las palabras más feas de nuestro idioma. 
Si quieres puedes decir "whipped" simplemente. Hasta sacaron una película con ese nombre.


----------



## swyves

I would take "hen pecked" to refer to a weak-willed man bullied by his wife in the long term, but "pussy whipped" to mean a man who willingly submits to a domineering partner, often a relatively new girlfriend.


----------



## FlorenceC140

Estoy de acuerdo con KateNicole.  Ha oi'do "whipped" muchas veces.  No necesitas incluir "pussy".


----------



## KateNicole

I also think that the connotation is quite sexual. It's sort of along the lines of "He'll do anything she says because she's so good in bed" OR "He'll do anything he says because he wants sex (whether she's good or bad)."


----------



## Soy Yo

I agree with Kate on this.  Acquiensence in order to enjoy the sex is definitely implied.  Where hen-pecked does not necessarily imply anything sexual at all.


----------



## plutonianstraw

I think that pussy-whipped can have sexual connotations, but when said here it doesn't necessarily mean that the man is submissive in the relationship because of sex.  The term is a derogatory way of referring to a man who says "how high?" when the woman he's with says jump.  It is most often said by men to other men, especially if they're friends and they're being slighted by the guy who now spends all of his time with his girlfriend/wife. They would call him pussy-whipped, but of course as is common with a lot of expressions in the USA sex can certainly be implied with the expression, but not necessarily.


----------



## Soy Yo

OK...   I never say it...so I guess I'm not an expert on it's use


----------



## KateNicole

Plutonian also makes a valid point.  It's usually a man-on-man insult


----------



## Zeratul

Thanks everybody for your comments. I think I got it. And it's good to know other options to express the same idea in case the situation it's not appropiate.


----------



## slushdogg

I agree with whoever said use "whipped" instead of "pussy-whipped". Pussy-whipped isn't something that should be said except with close friends who are comfortable with vulgarisms.


----------



## basberri

Pussy-whipped or Dick-whipped....these terms are meant to be derogatory.  People who implicate others as being such, have only one intention:  To insult the person for shamefully abandoning his/her identity.

In short, these terms are what they are.  And they do not need to be amended for political correctness.


----------



## Barbara S.

KateNicole said:


> De acuerdo con los que han dicho que es vulgar. Aunque la expresión es cada vez más común, para mí "pussy" sigue siendo una de las palabras más feas de nuestro idioma.
> Si quieres puedes decir "whipped" simplemente. Hasta sacaron una película con ese nombre.



I agree with everything on this thread except for pussy being an ugly word. A pussy cat is a kitten and as such is a common term of endearment. When I want to say that someone who appears gruff is really quite open and kind, I say, "he's a real pussy cat." And then there is the English nursery rhyme, "Pussy cat, pussy cat where have you been? and of course "Puss in Boots".

Personally, I never use the term "pussy whipped", it never seems to apply.


----------



## dv8

you can also use "under the thumb"


----------



## elpoderoso

under the thumb, is a term which is not likely to cause offence either.


----------



## T0B1AS

si,es muy vulgar


----------



## Reminiscethejoy

Barbara, pussy does have a sexual connotation...it is in reference to a woman's private. That's why it is used in those situations...to represent something that is effeminate...In some situations it is more sexual than others...for example, "pussy-whipped"...


----------



## b4while

While not totally un-offensive some people say "whipped" instead of "pussy whipped" to mean more or less the same thing. This takes most of the sexual innuendo out of the phrase and just means the guy does what his girl wants.

here in chile they say. "Ella lo tiene con el latigo"


----------



## WongFeiHung

Gracias por la traducción, b4while
Em, no sé si esté rompiendo algunas reglas, pero todos los países lo traducen así ?


----------



## b4while

En realidad no sé si se usa esa frase en todas partes. Creo que probablamente no se usa en todas partes pero creo que se entenderá en todos los países por caso que todas las palabras individuales son palabras. 

Que dicen nuestros amigos en el foro que son hablantes nativos del español?


----------



## ImanWi

Bueno en Guayaquil _ Ecuador se dice que esta calzoneado, mas rapido y mas entendible.


----------



## romarsan

En España, la más "politicamente correcta":
Lo tiene dominado
Otras:
Lo tiene bajo la bota
Le come en la mano (esta implica que obedece con gusto)
Lo ata en corto
Saludos


----------



## rodneyp

"Pussy-whipped" is really not *that* bad.  And as stated earlier, this is typically used as an insult (usually jokingly) among men.  But just like any other form of profanity, only use it when you're in the company of people you are friends with, or who don't mind that sort of language.  You'll know when it's OK, because the people you're around are typically using this type of language as well.


----------



## pattyj

Barbara S. said:


> I agree with everything on this thread except for pussy being an ugly word. A pussy cat is a kitten and as such is a common term of endearment. When I want to say that someone who appears gruff is really quite open and kind, I say, "he's a real pussy cat." And then there is the English nursery rhyme, "Pussy cat, pussy cat where have you been? and of course "Puss in Boots".



LOL... with all due respect, Barbara, you clearly don't realize that the word has another meaning which has nothing to do with kitty-cats.  

Patty


----------



## sound shift

I don't hear "pussy-whipped" very often in the UK. I think "henpecked" is the usual term here.


----------



## pattyj

plutonianstraw said:


> I think that pussy-whipped can have sexual connotations, but when said here it doesn't necessarily mean that the man is submissive in the relationship because of sex.  The term is a derogatory way of referring to a man who says "how high?" when the woman he's with says jump.  It is most often said by men to other men, especially if they're friends and they're being slighted by the guy who now spends all of his time with his girlfriend/wife. They would call him pussy-whipped, but of course as is common with a lot of expressions in the USA sex can certainly be implied with the expression, but not necessarily.



In my opinion, this is exactly it. 

Patty


----------

